# Help with British politics.



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)

I need to write a summary and respons on a cartoon for English class, but I have no idea what it's all about.





Can someone fill me on the situation here, because I don't really follow foreign politics.


----------



## Marxian (Dec 2, 2007)

The cartoon is a reference to the promise of the current Prime Minister, Gorden Brown, to introduce new measures to protect individual freedoms (such as a new Bill of Rights). This promise is contradicted by the Government's somewhat flaky commitment to human rights in recent times, and the Prime Minister is currently arguing for an increase (from 28 days to 56 days) in the length of time that suspected terrorists can be questioned without charge. Add this to the Government's desire to introduce ID cards, and some would say that their commitment to civil liberities is questionable.

Hope this helps. Don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you vey much, Marxian!

Now I have to expand that into 2 paragraphs,

Cheers!


----------



## Marxian (Dec 2, 2007)

No problem. You can read the original article here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/frontpage/story/0,,2198581,00.html


----------

